# Itunes installation error



## restoratio (Oct 22, 2014)

So I had itunes working fine but then an error popped up where it said mediatoolbox.dll wasn't found and to re-install itunes. So I tried to reinstall itunes but now every time I try to reinstall it an error pops up. I have attached the image of the error. Also if I press OK it continues the installation but when itunes is installed it says apple application support not found when I try to run itunes. So I tried to install that Apple Application Support separately by extracting just that install from the itunes setup. But that did not work because even though I extracted it separately from the itunes setup and installed it the same apple application support error would pop up when I tried to start itunes. I am on windows 8.1 64 bit. If there are other questions please let me know.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You should delete everything on your PC relating to Apple services. Please see here:

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204275


----------

